# Opinions about Harley Benton cabs???



## thedarkoceans (Jan 31, 2012)

Heeeey guys,what do you think about those cheap Harley Benton cabs? the have Celestions,so i guess they're not that shitty.

thanks,

TDO.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jan 31, 2012)

Absolutely awesome for the price. You almost end up paying just for the speakers, and it holds up OK against high end cabs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish we had cabs like them available here at the states. 

...And if I'm missing out on any, let me know of such a brand.


----------



## onefingersweep (Jan 31, 2012)

Nothing special about the cabs, poor quality but the fact that you pay less for the speakers when you buy the cabs makes it worth it. You get the cabinet for free, so if you're planning on buying Celestion V30's why not buy a Harley Benton cab.

Even their lower cost cabinets with their own speakers in sounds okay actually. The speakers are decent, I bought their 1x12 open back cabinet for &#8364;50 and it had a 100 watt speaker which sounded okay.


----------



## purpledc (Jan 31, 2012)

I wouldnt waste your money. Cabs are more than just a couple walls holding speakers. If you do side by side comparisons of many cabs with identical speakers they all sound different. It depends alot on the design and the materials. Ive read a lot of bad reviews about the benton cabs. And I dont care if they are that cheap. There cheap for a reason. Im not a gear snob in the least. But I do believe in buying good gear. Nothing is in the name for me but in the quality. From what Ive read the HB cabs dont have it.




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish we had cabs like them available here at the states.
> 
> ...And if I'm missing out on any, let me know of such a brand.



avatar is a good start as well as carvin. If you want a great cab at a even better price they are the way to go. If I wasnt so hell bent on having a matching cab to my amp head I would have went with one of them. The avatars can be had for under $600 with vintage thirties and the carvins for under $700. Not bad when great cabs these days seem to cost a grand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2012)

purpledc said:


> avatar is a good start as well as carvin. If you want a great cab at a even better price they are the way to go. If I wasnt so hell bent on having a matching cab to my amp head I would have went with one of them. The avatars can be had for under $600 with vintage thirties and the carvins for under $700. Not bad when great cabs these days seem to cost a grand.



And theres always Vader... I always liked them because they have Eminence speakers, can take traveling better then almost all speaker cabs, and they look fucking metal.


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 31, 2012)

As mentioned, for the price they're pretty good. Just not spectacular.

I got mine for around $AUD250...shipped...to the other side of the world!


----------



## HollowmanPL (Jan 31, 2012)

HB's are quite good for a it's price. It's not an Orange or Mesa but I think that it's cool for heavy sounds and even better than Framus 2x12 in my opinion.
I've made a few clips with HB212 and Framus 212 so if you want to check it - visit MattismPL&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 31, 2012)

I love those 6505 Metal clips.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 31, 2012)

The second guitarist in my band and I both have one, I had mine for well over a year and I played many gigs and rehearsals with it, and so far it hasn't fallen apart if that's your concern.

As far as the sound goes, I know sound is subjective, but I matched it up to an orange 2x12 a friend of mine owns, and even if this might sound totally blasphemous I like mine A LOT more. Not as "big" as the orange ("big" could also mean "muddy" in some cases), but way tighter and more articulate. I use impulses of my own cab in 99% of my recordings and even if I experiment with others I always come back there.

To be fair I don't know if the cab is durable enough to withstand a tour, but still it's a ridiculous deal and I still can't believe it costs 200


----------



## Mitochondria (Jan 31, 2012)

Ola used them so.....


----------



## Pedrojoca (Feb 1, 2012)

purpledc said:


> I wouldnt waste your money. Cabs are more than just a couple walls holding speakers. If you do side by side comparisons of many cabs with identical speakers they all sound different. It depends alot on the design and the materials. Ive read a lot of bad reviews about the benton cabs. And I dont care if they are that cheap. There cheap for a reason. Im not a gear snob in the least. But I do believe in buying good gear. Nothing is in the name for me but in the quality. From what Ive read the HB cabs dont have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no man, i totally understand your point of view but, the friggin the cab is cheaper than buying 4 V30s


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Feb 1, 2012)

Pedrojoca said:


> no man, i totally understand your point of view but, the friggin the cab is cheaper than buying 4 V30s


 
Therefore it sounds cheaper than the price of 4 V30's. Get the point? You get what you pay for bro


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 7, 2012)

I think they sound good on lower volumes, like most cheap cabinets and speakers do. It's when you let the cab and speakers work more you actually hear how good or bad they are.

As far as quality Harley Benton is made out of cheap materials and does not have the same quality as most expensive brands have. With that said many of the big brands are using their name to push up the prices. So they shouldn't be five times the price of a Harley Benton, more like three times would be acceptable.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Feb 7, 2012)

i'm NOT asking if the brand's name is worth the money,i'm asking if the cab is good.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the 2x12 with V30s and I used to have the framus 2x12 before. Have to say that its a really excellent cab! If you're rehearsing, jamming, using it at home, its perfect, look no further, you cant match the price and its really not a bad cab. The framus was a total POS to be honest, dont even look at it, and its more expensive... The best 2x12 ive ever tried is the orange closed back with v30s, much better sounding than an engl 2x12, which sounds very harsh, imo. But the HB stands fair ground against them, and considering it costs less than half the price, its a no bainer! Amazing price to value!

Go for it, I have nothing but good things to say about it!


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 9, 2012)

thedarkoceans said:


> i'm NOT asking if the brand's name is worth the money,i'm asking if the cab is good.



Good or bad is relative. If Harley Benton was the only brand on the market or any other brand you wouldn't have anything to compare with.

Compared to a Mesa, no they're not good.

For it's price they're okay. If you play on low volume they work fine. If you don't tour a lot they work fine.

If you have money there's many better cabinets out there but if you don't, buy the Harley Benton.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Feb 9, 2012)

the speakers are Vfucking30s,i dont understand where the sound difference should be in cabs with same speakers,haha


----------



## Rook (Feb 9, 2012)

Horay for search function!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-reviews/164430-harley-benton-g212-vintage.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/178792-harley-benton-vintage-g212.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/157023-harley-benton-g212-vintage-cabinet.html

The speakers in a cab have the same relationship to the cab itself as say a pickup in a guitar. Of course it has a tonal impact but there's way more to it than that, and it's the same aspects of the woodwork that have effects.
actual construction - the shape and form of the build
bonding - how's everything attached and how tight
materials - stiffness and density being the most important characteristics

Open cabs sound different to closed, big to small, ply from solid woods different to things like MDF or 'sterling' board (common place in cheaper cabinets).

It's not just people shunning cheap cabs to justify their mesa cabs, mesas with V30's sound vastly different to Orange cabs with V30s which sound different to Diezel cabs with V30s (nothing sounds like a Diezel cab, lol), to Bogner cabs, to VHT, to Marshall.

Speakers themselves are barely half the story. Think of it as being like putting a ferrari engine in a ford fiesta - great engine, works amazingly in the highly tuned ferrari chassis but it's not much use in a fiesta.



With all that said, there's nothing _wrong_ with the HB cabs as such, I think they're made identical to the Framus CS212, another popular budget V30 cab.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 10, 2012)

I got one! I use it for rehersals or small gigs. I ordered the standard version (NO V30), I payed for the standard version and they gave me the V30 version  I love it! It has a very good sound (the V30 sound) and maybe I use it also for re-amp our new album! So, if you have the money (it's veeeery cheap), buy it!


----------

